# Jessem Clear cut TS stock guides



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a Bosch 4100 table saw. I am thinking about getting the Jessem TS guides but I can't find anything which covers compatibility issues. I have searched but not found anything addressing this . Has anyone installed the guides on a 4100 and if so are there any issues or problems I need to be aware of?


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Call Jessem and ask them.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Shop guy said:


> Call Jessem and ask them.


I had considered that but I was hoping for some firsthand experience with the guides on the 4100.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Get the Jessem product guide here: http://jessem.com/assets/04301---clear-cut-ts-stock-guides.pdf

Looks to me like the problem will be attaching the wide base of the guide to the narrow top of your fence. You could make an add on fence that fits over the Bosch fence, on which you'd mount the Jessem unit. This modification could bolt onto the Bosch fence, but will add bulk and take up a couple of extra inches of cut width. For ripping most stock, that wouldn't be much of a loss.

Illustration. I've made a quick drawing of what I'm talking about. Make certain your blade is an exact 90 or this won't fit quite righ or square. The knurled knob lets you tighten this to the fence. The little spacer blocks will help seat this properly. I'd make the face with 3/4 BB ply. Personally, I'd make the spacer blocks go all the way to the top of the auxiliary fence to stiffen the structure a bit. I would not use a solid piece for this to run the full length of the fence. I'd run the knob through one of these spacer blocks and leave about an eighth of an inch for the Bosch fence. I'd put in two or three knobs to hold the fence solidly in place.

Make the top fence piece wide enough for the guide to mount. I'd either assemble the aux. fence using dados, or use screws and glue.

I like the look of the guides and see why you'd want them. My only consideration would be whether they got in the way of my Grrripper or push stick.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Get the Jessem product guide here: http://jessem.com/assets/04301---clear-cut-ts-stock-guides.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Herb, don't have one so it is just a representation. Looked at the guide mounting bar and it is fairly wide. I'm sure you could modify the bar to work, but I'm not inclined to modify items I might want to return. Still best to contact Jessem about this . The accessory fence is pretty much a standard jig, but usually with a tall front fence.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Herb, don't have one so it is just a representation. Looked at the guide mounting bar and it is fairly wide. I'm sure you could modify the bar to work, but I'm not inclined to modify items I might want to return. Still best to contact Jessem about this . The accessory fence is pretty much a standard jig, but usually with a tall front fence.


Sorry Tom, I misunderstood, I thought you had one, Your right about not wanting to modify the mount. If I was mounting one, and it was wider than the T slot, I would rip a piece of hardwood and attach it to the top of the fence ,then mount the Jessem guides to that.

I have the jessem guides that mount on my router table. They work very well and I don't need feather boards. Wish I could use them on the table saw.
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

It's a nice gadget, but I still would not want to stop using my Grrripper and I can't see how you'd do that. Any ideas?


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I once had a pair of Board Buddies, a kind of different version of the Jessum Clear Cut, and I sold them because I couldn't use them with my Micro Jig Grrippers. The most often used method of using the Grrippers is to position them against the fence on top of your board and then push the board along the fence and through the saw. When feeding long boards, I use two Grrippers and do a hand over hand method of feeding the board through the saw. I just felt that I preferred this method to the Board Buddies and never used them after getting the Grrippers. 

Charley


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

CharleyL said:


> I once had a pair of Board Buddies, a kind of different version of the Jessum Clear Cut, and I sold them because I couldn't use them with my Micro Jig Grrippers. The most often used method of using the Grrippers is to position them against the fence on top of your board and then push the board along the fence and through the saw. When feeding long boards, I use two Grrippers and do a hand over hand method of feeding the board through the saw. I just felt that I preferred this method to the Board Buddies and never used them after getting the Grrippers.
> 
> Charley


Same here on the Grrippers. I think they're surely the number one safety item for woodworkers.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

A tad cheaper too.
Herb


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

hey Guys
Thanks for all the input. I have been out of town and couldn't get back to you. I think I am going to pass on this altho I do think it is a good idea. I have my grippers but just looking for anything that will make my shop a little safer.


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

I have them installed on my saw, and I use a gripper. Depends on what I am cutting, whether I use one or the other or both. I don't find that they interfere at all.


----------

